# Surrogacy help, advice and on-going support



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies and gentlemen,


It appears that the surrogacy section is missing a central thread for on-going advice and support and I think it would be nice to set one up. It'll be a great place for both IPs and surrogates to share the highs and lows of your journeys, swap tips and advice, offer support and perhaps help with a feeling of "community" for this area of FF.


What do you think? Is this a good idea? 


Best wishes
LV xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Ladyverte,

This is a very good idea   thank you.
DH and I are looking into surrogacy and would be very interested in having more info, advice and thoughts from anyone also going through the procedure . We are thinking of registering with COTS.
If any one can give me some advice , I would find it very useful.
Thanks in advance
Future Mummy


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Good idea  I guess it depends how much people would want to share, I think it could get clogged up with general Q's but that's just my opinion ...


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

nostalgicsam said:


> Good idea  I guess it depends how much people would want to share, I think it could get clogged up with general Q's but that's just my opinion ...


I'm with Sam on this one!


----------



## mumtomadkids (Mar 29, 2011)

Future Mummy said:


> Hello Ladyverte,
> 
> This is a very good idea  thank you.
> DH and I are looking into surrogacy and would be very interested in having more info, advice and thoughts from anyone also going through the procedure . We are thinking of registering with COTS.
> ...


Im not with cots but have heard they are good im witing to go gold on surrogacy uk then hope to find some ip's i like surrogacy uk because you bild a friendship first before you start anything they guide you all the way  but having been a surrogate already alot i know but at least some one is there to turn to if i need it xxx


----------

